# [résolu] Problème de droits après déplacement de partitions

## Lumpy Gravy

Bonjour,

 J'ai décidé de supprimer ma partition Windows et de laisser toute la place pour ma Gentoo, pour ce faire, j'ai d'abord fait une image de tout le disque puis j'ai copier chaque partition ( /, /boot, /home) avant de repartitionner mon disque mais j'ai fait ça en root et je n'ai pas pensé à préserver les attributs des fichiers et répertoires (propriétaire, groupe, etc.). 

 Du coup, après le premier démarrage, je ne pouvais plus lancer l'interface graphique. Après m'être redonné la propriété de tout les fichiers dans mon /home, tout est rentré dans l'ordre à quelques détails près:

- Je ne peux plus arrêter ma machine depuis le menu de KDE, je dois ouvrir une console et me connecter en root.

- Je ne peux pas me reconnecter après l'écran de veille, mon mot de passe est refusé. Je dois me logger dans une console (crl+alt+Fx) et tuer X.

- je ne peux pas pinger en utilisateur normal: ping: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

- j'ai perdu mes démons qemu et kvm et je ne peux plus me connecter avec virt-manager

# rc-update add libvirtd default

 * rc-update: libvirtd already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping

# rc-update add kvm default

 * rc-update: service `kvm' does not exist

# rc-update add qemu default

 * rc-update: service `qemu' does not exist

C'est sûrement juste un problème de droit sur des fichiers mais je ne sais pas lesquels.

Avez-vous des idées?

Merci.Last edited by Lumpy Gravy on Wed Feb 13, 2019 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Il y aurait peut être une siouxerie à base d'ACLs qu'on prendrait sur un stage 3 pour le plaquer sur ton système tout pété  :Smile: .

Genre un getfacl récursif avec sortie dans un fichier depuis un stage 3 sain, suivi par un setfacl dudit fichier sur ton système.

Ça ne résoudra pas tout, mais ça remettrait la base d'équerre en un temps record, histoire de, "au pire", faire le fénéant et un gros "emerge -e world" des familles en mode goret derrière.

Bien entendu, j'ai hâte de lire les suggestions de mes camarades  :Smile: 

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Arg, il est tout pété mon système?

Je ne maîtrise pas du tout les ACL et ça me fait un peu peur. Par contre je n'ai rien contre les méthode de faignants ni même de bourrins, s'il le faut, je suis même prêt à tout réinstaller ( en gardant mes fichiers de config qui marchent: .config, fstab, make.conf, conf.d/net etc.).

Si je ne vois pas apparaître de solutions plus subtiles, je commencerai par un emerge -e world et voir ce qui se passe.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour 

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

> j'ai d'abord fait une image de tout le disque

 

Alors elle peut être restaurée non ?

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Oui, c'est possible mais c'est peut-être pas le plus simple.

Si je pouvais simplement identifier les fichiers qui posent problème et leur réattribuer les droits qui vont bien ou juste réinstaller quelques applications, j'aimerai autant.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bonjour 
> 
>  *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   j'ai d'abord fait une image de tout le disque 
> 
> Alors elle peut être restaurée non ?

 

Forcément, si je zappe l'info vitale sur la première ligne du post... 

Pour info, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir activé les ACLs sur tes partitions pour utiliser les commandes citées. Elle fonctionneront alors sur les droits "standards" UNIX.

Le must serait de prendre les ACLs depuis ton backup... mais du coup ça voudrait dire que tu l'as restauré quelque part. Donc la manip' des ACLs a finalement peu d'intérêt, à part pour le fun et vérifier que ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

>  Si je ne vois pas apparaître de solutions plus subtiles, je commencerai par un emerge -e world et voir ce qui se passe.

 

Tu auras peut-être plus vite fait de restaurer ton image disque et de recréer ta sauvegarde?

Comme ça tu auras une image de sauvegarde toute belle qui pourra te sauver en cas de futurs problèmes.

Perso j'utilise un stage 5, ça me prends 10 minutes quand je veux restaurer l'ensemble de mon systeme.

----------

## Syl20

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est possible mais c'est peut-être pas le plus simple.

 

Oh que si ! Restaure.

La dernière fois que j'ai fait de genre de boulette (un bon gros chmod récursif bien dégueu sur /usr), le plus simple a été de réinstaller le serveur...

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

En fait, avant de restaurer, j'ai quand même fait un emerge -e world pour voir, ça a prit un peu de temps mais tout refonctionne, le ping en user, l'arrêt/reboot dans KDE, l'accès à mes VM etc.

Merci pour tous vos conseils.

----------

